# Trivia 3/25



## luckytrim (Mar 25, 2019)

trivia 3/25
DID YOU KNOW...
80 % of all insect species live in Rain Forests.

1. A staple of the Mexican diet in many areas are nopales,  also called 
nopalitos.... What is it ?
2. On the night of December 25/26 of what year did General  George Washington 
cross the Delaware in a daring raid on the Hessians defending  Trenton?
3. What word can be used as a synonym for  nom-de-plume?
4. Rack your Brain Dept ;
In Jules Verne's famous novel, an American ship is sent to  kill what is 
believed to be a sea creature that's attacking and sinking  shipping... What 
is the name of the ship ?
(Hint; It's named after an American President...)
5. In the USA, how old do you have to be to become  President?
6. Name That Flick;
Tom Hanks says, "Are you aware of your drooling problem?"  ...
7. How old was Joe Louis when he fought Rocky  Marciano?
(Bonus; How old was Rocky ?)
8. Where did Ferdinand Magellan die on his crew's voyage  circumnavigating 
the world ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The man responsible for the first expiration dates on milk  cartons :  Al 
Capone !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cactus
2. 1776
3. Pseudonym
4. the Abraham Lincoln
5. Thirty-Five Years Old
6. 'Turner and Hooch'
7. 37  (28)
8. the Philippines

TRUTH !!
Before milk dating was required by law, Al Capone lobbied for  milk bottle
dating “to ensure the safety of the city's  children."
Capone took two steps to move into the milk business. One was  to acquire a
milk processor, Meadowmoor Dairies. The other was to have the  Chicago City
Council pass a law requiring a visible date stamped on milk  containers.
Capone is also responsible for the first ‘School Milk  Program’... milk and 
graham crackers for every kid, every day ...


----------

